# Bilddaten per Formular hochladen



## helaukoenig (29. März 2005)

Ich möchte per Formular Dateien auf den Server hochladen lassen. Was brauche ich dafür? Zudem sollen die Dateien in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis landen (bilder/spieler/) und der Dateiname soll erhalten bleiben. Löse ich das besser mit php?

 Thänx

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_"Das Wesentliche an jeder Erfindung tut der Zufall, aber den meisten Menschen begegnet dieser Zufall nicht."  _F.W. Nietzsche


----------



## forsterm (29. März 2005)

helaukoenig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Löse ich das besser mit php?


 
Mit html kannst du das gar nicht lösen, da du für das was du vor hast eine Serverseitige Scriptsprache z.B. php benötigst.

Das html Formular das du benötigst könnte z.B. so aussehen

```
<form method="POST" enctype="multipart/form-data" action="upload.php">
<p><input type="file" name="file" size="20">
<input type="submit" value="Hochladen" name="Hochladen"></p>
</form>
```
 
und das benötigte PHP Script könnte z.B. so aussehen.

```
<?php 
/* 
Mit diesem Script können Sie *gif und *jpg bilder 
auf einen Server laden. 
*/ 
$tempname = $_FILES['file']['tmp_name']; 
$name = $_FILES['file']['name']; 
$type = $_FILES['file']['type']; 
$size = $_FILES['file']['size']; 
if($type != "image/gif" && $type != "image/pjpeg") { 
	$err[] = "Es dürfen nur gif und jpeg Dateien hochgeladen werden."; 
} 
if($size > "15000") { 
	$err[] = "Die Datei welche du hochladen willst, ist zu groß!<br>Maximale Dateigröße beträgt 15 KB!"; 
} 
if(empty($err)) { 
	copy("$tempname","<-- Hier den Absoluten Pfad angeben -->"); 
	echo "Die Datei $name wurde erfolgreich hochgeladen!"; 
} 
else { 
	foreach($err as $error) 
	echo "$error<br>"; 
} 
?>
```


----------



## helaukoenig (30. März 2005)

Vielen Herzlichen, werde ich gleich mal testen und berichten.

=============================================

"Kein Sieger glaubt an den Zufall." F.W. Nietzsche


----------

